# Orlando Magic Summer League Roster



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

NBA Summer League Rosters.
http://www.insidehoops.com/summer-league-rosters.shtml

_ORLANDO MAGIC: Keith Bogans, Maurice Carter, Ousmane Cisse, Sean Colson, Derrick Dial, Chuck Eidson, Andy Ellis, Alton Ford, Reece Gaines, Marcus Goree, Britton Johnsen, Mario Kasun, Drew Nicholas, Zaur Pachulia, Luke Recker, Marvin Stone_


Ousmane Cisse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> NBA Summer League Rosters.
> http://www.insidehoops.com/summer-league-rosters.shtml
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links.

I wouldn't be surprised to see one of Cisse, Alton Ford, or Marvin Stone making the team.

I'd like to see Cisse making the team. I think he is Ben Wallace waiting to happen. Leading the USBL in blocked shots at 5 a game. We could afford to take a chance on a youngster like that.


----------

